# Majora's Mask Remake?



## Senor Mexicano (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone want a Majora's Mask remake? It was a challenging game. It was pretty scary and fun too. It should be remade for Wii U or 3DS


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 14, 2013)

I would like it, but I wouldn't be sad if Nintendo didn't.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 14, 2013)

You're dead to me if you wouldn't be upset if there wasn't a MM remake.


I've been wanting one forever.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Nov 14, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> You're dead to me if you wouldn't be upset if there wasn't a MM remake.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting one forever.



ikr


----------



## Kaijudomage (Nov 14, 2013)

Majora's Mask is easily one of my favorite Legend of Zelda games, more so than Ocarina of Time even.

If it were to look like OoT 3D, I would be ecstatic.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2013)

Majora's Mask is my favorite Legend of Zelda game, and I'd be very happy if there was a remake for the 3DS.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

The Zelda series is easily my favorite game series ever. 

That being said, I would love to see a MM remake. I'm picking up the OoT 3D remake tomorrow I hope.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 14, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> You're dead to me if you wouldn't be upset if there wasn't a MM remake.
> 
> 
> I've been wanting one forever.



HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL.

MY USERNAME AND MY AVATAR ARE BASED OFF IT.

I AM LIKE THE ONE ON THIS FORUM THAT IS OBSESSED IT WITH MAJORA'S MASK.

MUST BE 3DS REMAKE.

CAPS LOCK.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Nov 14, 2013)

I heard that there's a group of fans that started Operation: Moonfall which is a campaign where they convince Nitendo to make a MM remake. https://www.facebook.com/OperationMoonfall/info


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL.
> 
> MY USERNAME AND MY AVATAR ARE BASED OFF IT.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything but the 3ds.

Wii U remake for the win. I know they just did WW remake but oh well. lol


----------



## oath2order (Nov 14, 2013)

Okay so the Nintendo 3DS Direct.

Majora's Mask itself appears again and there's a Milk Bar (mentioned to be a reference to the one in MM).

If this isn't their way of saying "we're definitely doing a remake"


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I agree with everything but the 3ds.
> 
> Wii U remake for the win. I know they just did WW remake but oh well. lol



It has to be on the 3DS. OoT and MM were on the same system when they came out, they should be remade on the same system


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

YES! I've never beaten MM(let alone OoT) so a remake would be very much welcomed!!! Esp. on the 3DS...


----------



## Rorelorelei (Nov 14, 2013)

They're hinting at it hard enough, with all the references in A Link Between Worlds. I would love to see a remake, it's my favorite Zelda game. One of the first I played and I just loved the depth story and feeling connected to the people. I cried over the infamous Anju/Kafei side quest...sometimes I turn on the game just to do side quests. Never had that with another game. It just had such a great sense of urgency and gorgeous music. I've learned to play Song of Healing on the piano and am now attempting it on recorder. The latter isn't working out very well.


----------



## Zander (Nov 14, 2013)

I NEED a MM re-release for the 3DS.  It goes hand and hand with OoT!


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 14, 2013)

I really hope it comes one day, I'd definitely buy it. One of the profiles will be to see the bad ending lol


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope that they come out with it for the Wii U. I would prefer playing it on there to playing it on the 3DS. Majora's mask just seems like a console game. They could call it Majora's Mask HD, keeping with the HD Zelda remake theme.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 14, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Wii U remake for the win.


AHAHAHAHAHA no


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 14, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> It has to be on the 3DS. OoT and MM were on the same system when they came out, they should be remade on the same system



I don't recall Nintendo ever stating that they HAVE to put a game on one system just because it shared a console with another.

The Wii U has a lot more potential than the 3DS, and it's really not that unlikely that they would put it on the Wii U. Considering the newest game is coming out for the 3DS, they'd want to make another Zelda game for the Wii U, and we're gonna be getting another remake before we get another brand new game. Just how Nintendo is.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 14, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't recall Nintendo ever stating that they HAVE to put a game on one system just because it shared a console with another.
> 
> The Wii U has a lot more potential than the 3DS, and it's really not that unlikely that they would put it on the Wii U. Considering the newest game is coming out for the 3DS, they'd want to make another Zelda game for the Wii U, and we're gonna be getting another remake before we get another brand new game. Just how Nintendo is.



Nintendo has never said that, at least as far as I know. That was just my opinion.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Nov 17, 2013)

QUICK, everyone write to nitnendo that we want a MM Remake!

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/webform/


btw, they said they do take ideas from other people in the submission entry thing.
http://www.nintendo.com/corp/faq.jsp#idea


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm not sure anyone needs to write to them.

They try their hardest to shove MM cameos and mentions into pretty much everything related to Zelda. Them not making a remake would be more unlikely than them putting online into Mario Party.


----------



## Chromie (Nov 18, 2013)

I'd buy a Wii U for this.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 18, 2013)

I would LOVE a MM remake! I don't own a wiiu but I would rather it be for the wiiu than for the 3DS. If it was, I'd be getting me a $300 Zelda machine lol


----------



## Dr J (Nov 18, 2013)

I want Majora's Mask for 3DS(even though I'd probably too scared to ever use the zora mask. That transformation sequence was scarey enough without 3D effects)


----------



## Heir (Nov 18, 2013)

Would be a crime against humanity if MM remake wasn't made


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 19, 2013)

Heir said:


> Would be a crime against humanity if MM remake wasn't made



Agreed.


----------

